# Top floor/ground floor going away at Pismo Beach



## clifffaith (Jul 18, 2021)

Some weeks or even months ago while checking availability at Pismo I noticed that a new room category called "1bedroom" had been added. This was weird because there is no such room designation at that resort. Rooms are 1 bedroom ground floor, 1 bedroom top floor, 1 bedroom special needs, 1 bedroom less desirable. Only 20 rooms, 10 top floor, 1 each SN/LD, 8 bottom floor (although discussion at the breakfast table today wondered if housekeeping actually occupied a ground unit). Every time I'd check availability I would first find myself in "1 bedroom" because I'd click the first option at the top of the list, and of course there would be no availability because no such room type existed and I'd have to adjust my search parameters.

Earlier this week I noticed that September/October 2022 were completely lacking availability, where 14 and 15 months out everything should be available. I immediately worried that they were taking the little Pismo resort (where check in is done at the hotel next door) off the books. Then yesterday there was a Facebook post where someone mentioned the things I was seeing and someone else mentioned how view designations had been removed from the Kihei resort in the past, and I recalled that in at least one of the Pacific Northwest resorts they had streamlined the room designations. 

Suddenly the lightbulb went off in my head and I raced as fast as my fingers on my iPad would take me to the reservation system, where sure enough at noon on a Saturday there was unheard of August 2022 availability at Pismo just sitting there. I quick grabbed a week. So heads up, I suspect you may find easier availability over the next few weeks as people stumble across the new designation. Pismo is our favorite resort and we go several times a year -- but we actually hope to throw next August's reservation back because it would mean our waitlist finally came through at the old folks home in Carlsbad, and we'll no longer need a beach vacation.


----------



## DaveNV (Jul 18, 2021)

I just checked Pismo Beach, and even though it shows "1 Bedroom" and all the various view types you named below it, the availability (or lack of it) is pretty even - and nothing is available to book right now.  So I wonder if what you saw was a fluke before WM had their overnight shuffle last night?  Either that, or enough Tuggers read your post that everything has booked out.  

Dave


----------



## HudsHut (Jul 20, 2021)

Beginning June 7 2022, you can no longer pick top floor or bottom floor. Those have been combined into 1 bedroom. The Less Desirable and Special Needs are still there.


----------

